# k1200 radio problems



## tenrocky (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello all, its my first time on this site. Aquired a 2002 k1200lt custom. Beautiful machine. Beautiful stereo, however, when I start the motor, the music cuts off! Any ideas as to what might be causing this? Thanks


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Does the radio stay off once the bike starts or is it only off while the starter button is pushed?


----------



## tenrocky (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for replying. The radio stays off after the motor starts to run. I did check to see if the cd and cassette work. They do, but as I said, as soon as the motor is running, the music cuts off. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

